# Rocky Mountain Flatline Schwinge



## Kreidlerflory (19. Juni 2010)

Servus mitanander!!!

Hab da ne spezielle Frage: Hab die Möglichkeit am Sonntag, also morgen  einen günstigen Rocky Mountain Flatline Rahmen zu kaufen; glaub es is  ein 2007er. Allerdings ist es nur der Hauptrahmen ohne Schwinge,  Umlenkung oder sonstige Anbauteile oder Schrauben. Ist es schwierig von  Rocky Mountain eine neue Schwinge zu bekommen? Und mit was für einem  Preis kann ich rechnen??? 
Muss die Frage leider hier stellen, da der Rocky Händler meines  vertrauen schon zu hat....

Danke schon mal in voraus, tschau!!!!


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Juni 2010)

Kannst du bei dem alles kaufen. Für manche Rahmenfarben bekommt man scheinbar nicht immer die farbig passenden Schwingen. War beim Element vom Bekannten so. ´ne neue Schwinge mit Gelenken + dem gebrauchten Hauptrahmen kommt zumindest teurer als ein kompletter gebrauchter Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kreidlerflory (20. Juni 2010)

Hast du denn eine ungefähre Ahnung wieviel so ne Schwingr + Gelenke kosten könnte?? Wenn es über 350 kostet wird es für mich unrentabel...
Danke, für die Antwort


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Juni 2010)

Genau kann ich dirÂ´s nicht sagen. Aber das sollte ein gutes StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber 350â¬ liegen


----------



## gobo (20. Juni 2010)

wollte damals mein switch auf rm7 schwinge umbauen und da war der preis,glaub ich,so bei 650.tja hab es dann sein lassen.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2010)

Schreib doch einfach mal die Jungs bei Bikeaction an, dann bekommst du den passenden Preis! Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du mit 350â¬ nicht weit kommen wirst.

Wahrscheinlich ist es ja genau der Grund wieso der Hauptrahmen einzeln verkauft wird. Dem VerkÃ¤ufer ist der Hinterbau zu teuer und so hofft er einen "Ersatzrahmen" an den Mann zu bekommen...


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Juni 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> wollte damals mein switch auf rm7 schwinge umbauen und da war der preis,glaub ich,so bei 650.tja hab es dann sein lassen.



Kumpel hatte auch sein RM6 auf RM7 Hinterbau umgebaut. Diese DogBones  sollten ja auch schon schweine Geld kosten. Glaube über 100


----------



## gobo (20. Juni 2010)

ich denke die teile neu kaufen das lohnt nicht weil die einfach viel zu teuer sind!
ich würde lieber die finger von dem "hauptrahmen" lassen,da zahlste im enddefekt noch drauf.
lieber etwas warten und ein kompl. rahmen irgendwo schießen!

mfg


----------



## Kreidlerflory (20. Juni 2010)

Dankschee für die Antworten, ihr habt mich überzeugt, ich werde wohl doch die Finger von dem Rahmen lassen... bis dann Tobi


----------

